# Make Total Destroy Chug



## Alfrer (Nov 23, 2013)

Hellas guys, I started to learn MTD from Periphery and now stuck at the first chug part (good start huh?) 
The part begins at 0:53

PERIPHERY - MAKE TOTAL DESTROY (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

I saw a few cover where the guys slap and pop, but I can't really imagine zu slap my guitar, nor that there comes a decent tone with. Any advices?


----------



## noUser01 (Nov 24, 2013)

It is done using slaps and pops. The best way to learn it is from the source! Nolly transcribed it all for us already.  It's tough to get down at first, but take it slow, slap closer to your neck pickup/end of your fretboard, and use a metronome! 

Transcription: Periphery&#8217;s &#8220;Make Total Destroy&#8221;

Hope that helps man.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Nov 25, 2013)

Check out this guy:


Not the best cover on youtube, but you'll get the idea.
For that part, I guess you should use compressor+lots of gate+low gain sound


----------



## Alfrer (Nov 27, 2013)

This guy looks kinda like Misha Mansoor.
Thx brow


----------



## infernalreaper (Dec 1, 2013)

lol.....the guy above is misha himself


----------



## ara_ (Dec 3, 2013)

infernalreaper said:


> lol.....the guy above is misha himself


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Dec 12, 2013)

infernalreaper said:


> lol.....the guy above is misha himself




Who is that? Never heard of him.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't learn from that video, he plays it all wrong. Probably tried learning it by ear or something.


----------

